# ANT 2014



## Haardtfahrer (21. Januar 2014)

Nachdem im Herbst 2013 IBC bereits einen Kurzbericht über die ANT 2014 mit 275 gebracht hat, bin ich weiterhin gespannt, wann denn was kommen wird!

Die Situation ist für Käufer Ende Januar stets die gleiche: wer sich jetzt nicht umschaut und entscheidet, guckt um Frühling in die Röhre.

Könnt Ihr schon ein paar Basisdaten bekanntgeben wie Geometrie, Gewicht, vllt. Ausstattung, Farben, Varianten und  vor allem: Lieferzeitpunkt?

Vielen Dank,

Haardtfahrer


----------



## caquephogl (18. Februar 2014)

Fatmodul wird 2014 definitiv kein 27,5er ANT bringen, das 26er Bike wird weiterhin angeboten.
Da der Rahmen der gleiche ist und zunächst mit 2013er X9 Komponenten angeboten wird, hat Alpha-Bikes sowohl die Rahmenpreise als auch die Komplettbike-Preise gesenkt. Wer jetzt ein günstiges 26er AM Bike möchte, sollte sich mal auf der Alpha-Bikes oder Fatmodul Hompage umsehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, auch wenn diese nicht schön ist.

Die Mitteilung, der Rahmen sei der gleiche, kann ich aber nicht recht nachvollziehen. Bei der Prototyp-Vorstellung war von einem komplett neuen Rahmen die Rede: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...prototyp-vorstellung-und-erster-fahreindruck/

Wenn noch so viele 26er-Rahmen übrig, sollte dies aber einem 27,5-Rad nicht entgegenstehen. Bei den avisierten Fähigkeiten mit Alurahmen, Gewicht und den bekannten Fatmodul Eigenschaften sähe ich momentan nur das Teibun in Konkurrenz. Da ist aber die Ausstattungswahlmöglichkeit unbefriedigend und der Rahmenkitpreis utopisch (faktisch mit Setpreisen wäre dann ein Liteville 301 billiger). Ich würde dem 26er-AM betriebswirtschaftlich nicht zu lange nachweinen. Der schnelle Fisch ...

Überlegt Euch das doch bitte noch einmal.


----------



## caquephogl (24. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte, dass der 2013er 26er Rahmen der gleiche ist, wie der 2014er 26er Rahmen.
Da unsere Tests ergeben haben, dass für Tourenfahrer das aktuelle ANT die besser Wahl ist, weil es einfach ein perfekter Allrounder ist, bieten wir weiterhin nur das 26er an. Wie gesagt: Schaut auf die HP, die Sonderpreise der Bikes mit 2013er Komponenten sind sicherlich interessant!

Ob 27,5 wirklich deutliche Vorteile gegen 26 bietet, muss jeder selbst beurteilen. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviele 26er MTBs momentan herumfahren und auch in Zukunft fahren werden, so braucht man sich imho keine Sorgen um die Ersatzteilversorgung zu machen.


----------



## nepo (4. März 2014)

Bin ich froh, auch mal diese Worte zu lesen!!!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2014)

Ach, jedem Tierchen ... Ich fand das 26er-Format sowieso immer willkürlich, ist aber auch egal. Ich bin mir sicher, dass alle drei Größen noch solange angeboten werden, wie ich fahre.

Bedauerlich ist in jedem Falle, dass es kein ANT gegeben wird, an das eine Pike geschraubt werden kann. Bin zwar ein Körperleichtgewicht, aber die 32er-Gabeln sind mir zwischenzeitlich zu wabbelig. Ne Pike also guter Kompromiss zwischen noch bergauf flott dabei und bergab stabik und ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, wahlweise mit 27,5 zumindest vorne, da scheint die Sonne! Naja, vllt. nächstes Jahr bei Fatmodul. Ist dann aber für mich zu spät. Schade!


----------



## accutrax (15. März 2014)

nepo schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, auch mal diese Worte zu lesen!!!


Ich auch.....



Gruß accu


----------

